# Eclipse 3.5.2 on FreeBSD



## kprasha (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, 

I am trying to port eclipse 3.5.2 on freebsd machine.

However I am getting the following error.



```
===>  Building for eclipse-devel-3.5.2_2
Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Xmx1024m
Buildfile: build.xml

BUILD FAILED
Target "provision.tests" does not exist in the project "Eclipse SDK build".

Total time: 0 seconds
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel.
*** Error code 1
```

any idea why this is coming.


I also tried to install eclipse by copying eclipse build for linux on freebsd vm and then installing linux binaries by emulator ports. 
When I try to invoke eclipse in this way by calling ./eclipse . It does not throw any error but simiply comes out to the prompt.

Any pointers to the above two issues.

Thank you and Regards,
Kumar Prashant.


----------



## kprasha (Jul 1, 2010)

*anyone around*

Earlier there was eclipse3.4 version installed on the system. I did a make deinstall before I started with the installation of the new version eclipse 3.5.2

I later completely removed eclipse 3.4.2 and the related port when I started to get the errors.

I am new to freebsd. Please let me know how to proceed to install eclipse 3.5 on my VM from scratch.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jkenney (Jul 1, 2010)

Try:
`# export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/" &&
pkg_add -r eclipse-devel`

(Note: This is if you are using FreeBSD 8, not sure if 7 has eclipse 3.5 on it's site).

Then: since you probably need to add plug-ins through eclipse:
`# chmod -R +w /usr/local/lib/eclipse`
(Eclipse puts the plug-in information in $HOME/.eclipse, however it needs write access to its base directory to install the plugin. The other option is to be more secure and use chown instead, but that restricts eclipse to one user.)

eclipse installs a shell script in /usr/local/bin. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ericjansen (Sep 6, 2010)

I got this problem previously. The answer is just with the easier way:

```
pkg_add -r eclipse
```
This will solve your problem


----------



## romk (Feb 23, 2011)

Couldn't add eclipse package from /usr/ports/java/eclipse/ or from /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel by using [cmd=]pkg_add -vr eclipse[/cmd]

The installation stops on fetching eclipse/plugins/com.ibm.icu_3.8.1.v20080530.jar without any messages or errors.


----------

